# Headgasket replacement on 3.0L V6 ??



## Phenomenon (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a writeup on replacing the head gasket on a 3.0L V6 VG30E?

I finally got my truck to run (new injectors) but there is white smoke coming from the exhaust and it smells sweet like coolant. 

No actual liquid coming out the exhaust and it's not pressurizing the rad (cap off and running it's not coming out).

This will be the 1st time i've ever done a head gasket on a OHC engine.... normally work on pushrod engines that have a simple timing chain.

Thanks in advance,
Gordon


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

didu change the oil after replacing the injectors..

and you should let it run for a good long time as all that extra fuel in the exhaust system may just be burning out...


----------



## Phenomenon (Mar 8, 2010)

I will change the oil out today and see what happens.

What baffles me is the 180psi compression in each cylinder.... if there was a blown headgasket you would think there would be leak down or low compression.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

right...

let the truck run because there is a lot of gas in the exhaust system..

this can some times take a week to burn out..

mean time keep an eye on the coolant for dropping level...


----------



## Phenomenon (Mar 8, 2010)

Changed the oil out (if you wanna call that gas/oil soup mix oil) fired her up and let her run for about an hour.

No more smoke 

Gonna do 1 more oil change with a new filter this time just to be sure the gas is out of the crankcase. It also needs plugs really badly now.

I'm as happy as a pig in mud now  

Just gotta find tail lights now as the previous owner broke them off.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if this is a truck .. i have those lights and if it is a pathy i already gave you the site on where to find them..

also as painful as it may be .. say thank you zanegrey....


----------



## Phenomenon (Mar 8, 2010)

It is a truck (d21 86.5 HB) and yes *thank you very much *for your help on both this truck and the MX6... they are both running great 

How much you want for those tail lights shipped to me here in Canada?


----------

